

Got a great idea for an app? FundedApps wants to pay you for it - thankuz
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/18/got-a-great-idea-for-an-app-fundedapps-wants-to-pay-you-for-it/

======
mikerhoads
I'm sure we all have ideas that we consider "decent" on a daily basis but just
don't have time to explore further. This is a really cool way to offload some
of those ideas.

